# Foreigners claim to know more about the history of Canada than Canadians



## Jane5

What a load of crap! If you are a first settler family like mine who came in 1630- you can trace your french roots back many generations to the building of the first hospitals, the start of the fur trade etc. What most immigrant know is what they have to study to pass the citizenship testing which is very little about canadian history. I would think my brother would know the most since he is a canadian history prof and has written 3 books on canadian history. If anythings its the other way around. Canadians here for generations know very little about any other foreign country other than this country, since this is the only one they have lived in. Not everyone travels, some never leave their birth cities!


----------

